# Replacement Zoo Med Door?



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

After building the background on my 18x18x24 I realized that the door wasn't "detached" for shipment, it was broken. The glass is still intact but both the bottom and top plastic tabs are broken off.

Before I try siliconing on some acrylic hinges, does anyone know if they sell replacement doors? I didn't see any online or Zoo Med's website.

Anyone else have any aesthetically pleasing door fixes?


----------



## Panther (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you tried calling Zoo Med for a replacement part? Might be the easiest solution.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow I didn't even see the phone number listed. The rumor is that they're not making replacement doors and the 18x18x24 naturalistic vivaria are backordered nationwide....

Hopefully they have better news for me when I call.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Well I'm not sure if this should be moved to "vendor feedback" but Zoo Med emailed me first thing this morning and took good care of me.

They said they no longer ship replacement doors due to them not arriving intact (go figure this is the 2nd 18x18x24 shipped to me because the 1st was in pieces). But, they offered to send me replacement hinges that I can attach to the existing door after removing the old ones. They even gave me the dimensions of the glass in case I wanted to get it cut.

Pretty stoked I'll have an aesthetically pleasing front door. It's the reason I went with Zoo Med in the first place.


----------

